
Show HN: Soliloquy – Note-taking for power users - mishu2
https://www.soliloquy.cc/
======
mishu2
I put together a small web app to quickly take notes. The goal was to make it
as painless as possible to just open the page and start writing. I've been
using it for my needs but thought it might be useful for other people too.

WebSockets ensure that updates get propagated to all devices looking at the
page. I'll consider adding accounts if people are interested.

Any feedback is appreciated!

------
sixhobbits
I use iTerm2 global hotkey + jrnl for this. From any window I can hit ctrl+f
to being up half a terminal and drop either a one-line message into a specific
journal (jrnl - work "used x to do y") or open up an editor for a longer entry
(jrnl -work).

~~~
mishu2
Thanks for the feedback, jrnl looks quite useful.

I find the -from and -until arguments particularly interesting, I think I'll
add support for that in the search field.

------
itsrajju
Can't access the website. HN death effect?

~~~
mishu2
I'm seeing a small spike in traffic, but nothing serious at the moment. The
website works for me -- could you please try again?

